# Happiness Is



## jar546 (Jan 15, 2019)

Working on a dock pedestal near a coastal salt water canal.

Who would have thought that they have so much room in them they could fit two 50A twist lock receptacles, one 30A twist lock receptacle, one duplex GFCI receptacle, a data jack, 6 specialty circuit breakers with very small 6-32 nuts and brackets and top it all off with a hose spicket?

You just have to smile with all of the room you have in these things!


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 16, 2019)

You forgot luminaire and photocell.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 16, 2019)

I like the camping pedestals too, I put a lot in back when i got my hands dirty.


----------

